# 2016 model S wheels on 2018 model S?



## Raiders83 (Aug 22, 2019)

I have a 2018 model S that I would like to put the 5 spoke 2016 wheels on. Some sites say they fit others say they don’t, both vehicles show 19”x8” with 40mm offset. Does anyone know if there was a change on the 2018 that would not allow 2016 wheels to fit?


----------

